
Not stable job, is the new reality for university grads - vezycash
https://news.slashdot.org/story/17/03/13/0011220/canadian-millennials-struggle-as-college-degrees-dont-guarantee-jobs
======
mattbgates
Yeah.. take up a skill. College guarantees nothing except that you can handle
what you're going to face should you get a corporate job: Multiple bosses all
telling you that you did something wrong :P

[https://youtu.be/IwlZQJyKZ2A](https://youtu.be/IwlZQJyKZ2A)

------
vezycash
Slashdot title: Canadian Millennials Struggle As College Degrees Don't
Guarantee Jobs

